# coast redwood good for city life?



## queentye (May 4, 2002)

Bought a california coast redwood tree about 5 ft tall. I want to transplant it but would like to know if the roots are invasive. I live on a noisy main blvd. and am looking to create quick privacy....is this a good tree for that?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 4, 2002)

Not tree will give you good noise reduction, Pirrone's "Tree Management" in the first chapter quotes a study that gave 8db for every 100ft of foliage. That would be my entire front yard full of dense low growing trees.

Most of the resieved reduction was psycological, ie out of site, out of mind.

Burms to deflect nois up over the house work much better. If the plane of the angle of the burm intersects a wall for the house much of the effect is lost.


----------



## queentye (May 7, 2002)

hey u r absolutely correct. That is what im going for....out of sight, out of mind! Can u give me advice on what to grow? what about deodara cedar?


----------

